# Schwinn Black Phantom info.



## diamonddave (Aug 4, 2014)

Do I have something odd here? and what year? Headbadge says our own hardware, EZ SPEED. No rivets on the seat, blue schwinn cross on chain guard and seat tube, I`ve only ever seen red ones??? front drum brake. Any info greatly appreciated. Thanks Dave.


----------



## RustyK (Aug 4, 2014)

Our Own Hardware sold the EZ Speed badged bikes in the Midwest. Nice patina on your Phantom


----------



## frank 81 (Aug 4, 2014)

April 1953 Very nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2014)

The seat looks like it may have been recovered--would like to see a pic of the top--it should have the "Schwinn" stamp. Decals are probably just faded. Like was already stated the EZ Speed is one of many badges Schwinn used right up until about this time. Much later and they are all Schwinn badged. Overall a really decent Phantom that I would do nothing to except ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 4, 2014)

*wow*

nice looking phantom


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautiful patina paint and chrome.  I'm with the clean and ride crowd on his one.

BTW, dibs on the pickup if it goes on the block.


----------



## diamonddave (Aug 5, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank Everyone, Not alot of old Schwinn's here in Canada, but I also have a mint 64 Stingray De Luxe with 36 spoke and solo seat, and a mint, mint orig.  black fastback 5sp. again, Thanks for your help...


----------



## bikeguy (Aug 6, 2014)

That bike is all faded and dirty, probably worth about 100 Ca dollars but I will give you $125 US if you want to sell it.


----------



## invesions (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice ride! Too many phantoms are being restored these days and the originals are getting harder and harder to find. Not sure about the seat, agree that it may be a recover or something. Nonetheless, good original parts and patina overall. I like!


----------



## diamonddave (Aug 6, 2014)

*The seat*

Yes, I recovered the seat! and did a little fixin up, but I love the patina so will keep it as is, there only orig. once lol, purchased from orig. owner I think he was 88yrs. old


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2014)

As for the blue decals. I'm thinking they were specific for the EZ Speed Hardware bikes same as the BFG bikes getting special issued decals. But I could be wrong.


----------



## diamonddave (Aug 8, 2014)

*Hmmm*

interesting,   They are blue.


----------

